# popping the curly maple grain



## Justholler (Jun 20, 2014)

Still confused as to the best method for noticeable "pop"....and I think the all over colored dyes are just not for me.  I want the classic curl to be dark and the rest natural.  What I'm showing here went through several phases and I essentially got it back down to a little BLO and some transtint vintage maple dye.  Its ok.  I know the end grain soaks up so much that you get a dark "ring around the collar" look. 
Any suggestions?  I just would rather the pen be darker I think?


----------



## KenV (Jun 21, 2014)

Aniline dye in a medium brown (like a honey maple) and lightly sanding to increase the contrast works.  Film coatings will bring out the light reflection for apparent depth.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jun 21, 2014)

I have seen curly maple dyed and he grain popped.  It is a good wood to experiment with.


----------



## lorbay (Jun 21, 2014)

straight CA does a good job for me.

Lin.


----------



## plantman (Jun 21, 2014)

If you want a little darker look, apply walnut stain and than wipe off as much as you can. This will give you a deep honey color and pop the grain.   Jim  S


----------



## ohiococonut (Jun 21, 2014)

I have several stains that I use to change the appearance of certain wood. If you want a slightly darker maple try using cherry stain. Here is a piece I carved in curly maple stained lightly with cherry and wiped off.


----------



## elkhorn (Jun 21, 2014)

Richard, I used to make muzzleloaders and made the stocks from curly and tiger maple.  The "old time" way of getting a warm, reddish-brown finish that makes the curl/tiger stripes pop out, is a solution called "Aquafortis." One of the sources is a place called "Muzzleloader Builder's Supply (Muzzleloader Builder's Supply Home Page).  

I first saw this used in the gunsmith's shop at Williamsburg, VA and it will just blow you away.  If you need more info or want to discuss, please PM me.

Good luck.


----------

